# What's the sexiest outfit on a man?



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Tight Tshirt
Nice fitting jeans
Baseball hat or cowboy hat.

Of course, those all have to be on the right body.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> Tight Tshirt
> Nice fitting jeans
> Baseball hat or cowboy hat.
> 
> Of course, those all have to be on the right body.


It sounds like you've gone country...


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> It sounds like you've gone country...


don't go to crazy there....still a yankee at heart. But I have made secret of the fact that I like simple and sweet. And I didn't mention cowboy boots. I prefer a baseball hat....but the cowboy hat is cute sometimes.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Tight Tshirt - check
Nice fitting jeans - check 
Baseball hat - check 

Of course, those all have to be on the right body.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Resistol cowboy hat (fitted camo ball cap)
Wrangler button down (white T-shirt, camo windbreaker)
Wrangler 13MWZ's
Justin pull on cowboy boots


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

> Justin pull on cowboy boots


Ok, but mine aren't the brand you like.   


Missing the hat and the windbreaker....oh and the body too.   LOL!


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> Ok, but mine aren't the brand you like.
> 
> 
> Missing the hat and the windbreaker....oh and the body too.   LOL!


You're trying too hard. That's an ideal not a requirement.


----------



## stewart76 (Jan 13, 2005)

what is the ideal pant size?


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

stewart76 said:


> what is the ideal pant size?


Wow, thats a tough one. Depends on the guy. But lean....I would say 32 or 34. Again that is really depending on how tall again. Which could just get us into another preferable.


----------



## Lawdawg131 (Jul 7, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> Wow, thats a tough one. Depends on the guy. But lean....I would say 32 or 34. Again that is really depending on how tall again. Which could just get us into another preferable.



Boy my 6'4" frame with a 44 inch waist just dont seem to be cutting it LOL


----------



## PA Deer Chaser (Dec 20, 2003)

Lawdawg131 said:


> Boy my 6'4" frame with a 44 inch waist just dont seem to be cutting it LOL


I can tell you from experience, a 6'4" frame with a 34 waist doesn't cut it either, so it seems!


----------



## Lawdawg131 (Jul 7, 2003)

Maybe I got something then LOL


----------



## Lawdawg131 (Jul 7, 2003)

I am kinda in proportion...my arms are 19-20 inches and got big ole legs


----------



## lungbuster-gal (May 1, 2005)

*the one*

that put's a big ole smile on his face.
and a twinkle in his eye..............impossible to resist!


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

The sexiest outfit???



Maybe it is just me...........but when I'm in love, he can be in some old sweatpants and a t-shirt and I think he is sexy.


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> The sexiest outfit???
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it is just me...........but when I'm in love, he can be in some old sweatpants and a t-shirt and I think he is sexy.


The way you started that Tam I was waiting for " What outfit?"


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> Wow, thats a tough one. Depends on the guy. But lean....I would say 32 or 34. Again that is really depending on how tall again. Which could just get us into another preferable.


Again, I miss out. I am a 31.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> You're trying too hard. That's an ideal not a requirement.


I see.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Boy guys are worse then women. Take things too literal. I said it depends on how tall the guy is and the guys build in general. Just like some women aren't built to be 100 pounds no matter how much they work out and diet, some men aren't built for 32 inch waist. You would be surprised how many women find "stalky (built, chubby, large, not skinny...pick a term) down right attractive. I always go for the tall and lean (not skinny, just lean) guys. But my exhusband was only 5 10 and got to a 42 inch waist one time. didn't throw him away because of it. Just cause something isn't ideal, doesn't mean you pass it up immediately.


Oh, and a good looking guy in full camo for spring turkey....thats nice too.


----------



## Nifa (Jul 11, 2005)

Lawdawg131 said:


> Boy my 6'4" frame with a 44 inch waist just dont seem to be cutting it LOL


It cuts it for me!

I'm 5'11" so I like them tall.....


----------



## btomlin (Dec 10, 2003)

I just trying to 'get past' the whole "outfit" thing....I guess the only thing I would consider my "outfits" are a scentlok suit in Adv. Timber and a Supprescent suit in Mossyoak!!! :wink: Of course...throw in a big dead whitetail and the ensemble is complete!!! :shade:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

btomlin said:


> I just trying to 'get past' the whole "outfit" thing....I guess the only thing I would consider my "outfits" are a scentlok suit in Adv. Timber and a Supprescent suit in Mossyoak!!! :wink: Of course...throw in a big dead whitetail and the ensemble is complete!!! :shade:


Nothing wrong with that. :smile:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Wranglers and a t-shirt with the sleeves cut out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

3dmama said:


> Wranglers and a t-shirt with the sleeves cut out!!!!!!!!!!



:wink: 

I am surprised you gals did not ask what men's outfit looks the best on the bedroom floor. Sometimes ya gotta think outside the bubble


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> :wink:
> 
> I am surprised you gals did not ask what men's outfit looks the best on the bedroom floor. Sometimes ya gotta think outside the bubble


You should know that the ones we like on....are also the ones we like laying on the floor


----------



## btomlin (Dec 10, 2003)

btomlin said:


> I just trying to 'get past' the whole "outfit" thing....I guess the only thing I would consider my "outfits" are a scentlok suit in Adv. Timber and a Supprescent suit in Mossyoak!!! :wink: Of course...throw in a big dead whitetail and the ensemble is complete!!! :shade:


Would it be a 'turn off' then if I took the time to put mine in a scent proof storage container first rather then have them "scattered on the floor".


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

btomlin said:


> Would it be a 'turn off' then if I took the time to put mine in a scent proof storage container first rather then have them "scattered on the floor".



Ugghhh.....men. Try a little passion sometimes. Does wonders.


----------



## Nifa (Jul 11, 2005)

Ian Thorpe is the only man who can pull off speedo's... well I could help him I guess.


----------



## Chief P (Dec 1, 2003)

My wife.


----------



## btomlin (Dec 10, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> Ugghhh.....men. Try a little passion sometimes. Does wonders.


I am PASSIONATE.........about my whitetails!!!!


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> Boy guys are worse then women. Take things too literal. I said it depends on how tall the guy is and the guys build in general. Just like some women aren't built to be 100 pounds no matter how much they work out and diet, some men aren't built for 32 inch waist. You would be surprised how many women find "stalky (built, chubby, large, not skinny...pick a term) down right attractive. I always go for the tall and lean (not skinny, just lean) guys. But my exhusband was only 5 10 and got to a 42 inch waist one time. didn't throw him away because of it. Just cause something isn't ideal, doesn't mean you pass it up immediately.
> 
> 
> Oh, and a good looking guy in full camo for spring turkey....thats nice too.


I was yanking your chain.  I know what you meant.   I am 5' 10" and 165 now, but still can't get to lean status. People tease me about being skinny like Tammy.  I am getting back to my exercise stuff now so I will probably lose almost 10 lbs and not look any different. I can't figure that one out. LOL!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

oooh... you all left out the most important ones...

a big ol' wallett

or a nice pocket protector


and last but not least tidy whities with racing stripes..

wonder how many just lost their appetite.... bwaaahaaahaaahaa


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

3dmama said:


> You should know that the ones we like on....are also the ones we like laying on the floor


Well, and Ox did ask that we keep this a family friendly site, so, even if that was what we were all thinking we couldn't just out and say it.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

archerdad said:


> oooh... you all left out the most important ones...
> 
> a big ol' wallett
> 
> ...



A bunch,


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

cfuhrer said:


> Well, and Ox did ask that we keep this a family friendly site, so, even if that was what we were all thinking we couldn't just out and say it.


oops :embarasse


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

btomlin said:


> I am PASSIONATE.........about my whitetails!!!!



Well I guess that is better than nothing. Just giving you a hard time anyways.

And...yeah someone said we are supposed to be keeping this clean (family friendly)....so no more talk of what is sexy.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey, what about age....I think we have covered every category of what we like in guys on this forum....but never discussed age difference. So ladies, what do you prefer...younger, same/close to same age, older. What is the limit in age difference. And no lame "as long as I am in love" answer.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Younger


----------



## str8bowbabe (Apr 20, 2005)

Tight Tshirt
Nice fitting jeans
Baseball hat or cowboy hat.

Of course, those all have to be on the right body.

+ A BOW!!!!!!!

Nothing sexier than watching a man with a tight T, fit jeans and a good body shoot a bow. MMMMMMMMMMMMMM....yummy :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

3dmama said:


> Younger



Is that so you can raise us right??? :secret:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Shawn said:


> Is that so you can raise us right??? :secret:



LOL!!!!! I have heard that one before. Some women claim that is the best way to do it.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Is that so you can raise us right??? :secret:


You got it!!! :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> Hey, what about age....I think we have covered every category of what we like in guys on this forum....but never discussed age difference. So ladies, what do you prefer...younger, same/close to same age, older. What is the limit in age difference. And no lame "as long as I am in love" answer.



I prefer no more than two years either direction. I dated a guy 11 years older than I was and I knew it wouldnt work the first time he said "when I was your age". *shivers* Never again.


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Uniforms???? Sports/work ect......???????? Just wondering :angel:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> I prefer no more than two years either direction. I dated a guy 11 years older than I was and I knew it wouldnt work the first time he said "when I was your age". *shivers* Never again.


I went out once....."once" with a guy 16 years older than me. UGGGGH, it was a little creepy. I have always dated guys about 4 to 5 years older. Seems to just always work out that way. Tried younger...about 7 years younger. Fun to hang with at a bar, but beyond that, nothing worth talking about. Sometimes I think it would be more fun to date someone within a year or two of my age.....but I never seem to meet them. So the 4 to 5 years older is all I really know.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Definatly tight softball shorts...their awesome

Man in uniform can never go wrong :teeth: :teeth: :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

3dmama said:


> Definatly tight softball shorts...their awesome
> 
> Man in uniform can never go wrong :teeth: :teeth: :wink:


Except navy bell bottoms......those are not sexy uniforms. sorry navy guys....no offense.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

dea dell'arco said:


> Except navy bell bottoms......those are not sexy uniforms. sorry navy guys....no offense.


You are right dea....but those Air Force guys got it going on


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

3dmama said:


> You are right dea....but those Air Force guys got it going on


Most service uniforms rock!!
But even in a service uniform I'm still a sucker for a man in cammo,


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Shawn said:


> Is that so you can raise us right??? :secret:


If anybody can do it Mama can,


----------



## Nifa (Jul 11, 2005)

Australian rules footballers wear the worst uniforms ever!


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Nifa said:


> Australian rules footballers wear the worst uniforms ever!


I have so many comments for that picture...but :zip:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> I have so many comments for that picture...but :zip:


Who taped your mouth Dea? :wink: :teeth:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Who taped your mouth Dea? :wink: :teeth:


No one, but if I started, I am sure that Ox would quickly recommend some tape over my mouth. LOL!!!! :secret:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> I went out once....."once" with a guy 16 years older than me. UGGGGH, it was a little creepy. I have always dated guys about 4 to 5 years older. Seems to just always work out that way. Tried younger...about 7 years younger. Fun to hang with at a bar, but beyond that, nothing worth talking about. Sometimes I think it would be more fun to date someone within a year or two of my age.....but I never seem to meet them. So the 4 to 5 years older is all I really know.


Well...(sigh) I got no chance with the women of AT then. LOL!   I am old, just not as old as Jerry.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Ivorytooth said:


> Well...(sigh) I got no chance with the women of AT then. LOL!   I am old, just not as old as Jerry.


Oh stop whining.  There are plenty of women that like older men.....and who says all AT women are my age. New members all the time....you just might meet one closer to your age or one that is looking for a sugar daddy.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> I am old, just not as old as Jerry.


Thank your lucky stars for that small blessing,


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> Oh stop whining.  There are plenty of women that like older men.....and who says all AT women are my age. New members all the time....you just might meet one closer to your age or one that is looking for a sugar daddy.


Again, see the smileys??   LOL!

I could never be a sugar daddy. I got none of that kind of sugar.  

I don't look 41, but alas, I am too honest and must tell the truth. 

I wasn't worried about meeting a woman.... I just like to pretend and whine for fun.  Just look at the reaction I got.  

Yeah, yeah, I am one of those. I like to tease and torment.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> Thank your lucky stars for that small blessing,


That is a rather large blessing.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> That is a rather large blessing.


I stand corrected,


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> I stand corrected,



Just don't make it a habit.  Why, when I was your age...........


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> Just don't make it a habit.  Why, when I was your age...........


When you were her age, you got your Social Security number and it was #000-00-001......LOL   

Hey bro, watch that brat, she can talk sheet....she practices on her horsies at night.......hehehe   :wink:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> When you were her age, you got your Social Security number and it was #000-00-001......LOL
> 
> Hey bro, watch that brat, she can talk sheet....she practices on her horsies at night.......hehehe   :wink:


I am safe, I got her by more than a few years.  LOL!

I have 3 little sisters who were demons. I can handle a brat I think.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> When you were her age, you got your Social Security number and it was #000-00-001......LOL
> 
> Hey bro, watch that brat, she can talk sheet....she practices on her horsies at night.......hehehe   :wink:


Which means what, that Jerry's SSN is clear back in the negative digits? Or that it keeps screwing up the SS office cuz they keep trying to reissue it thinking surely the original holder is pushing up daisies by now.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*HAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## ndavis7 (Jul 1, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> Except navy bell bottoms......those are not sexy uniforms. sorry navy guys....no offense.


LOL. Lay-off the poor navy boys. They are forced to wear those.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> Which means what, that Jerry's SSN is clear back in the negative digits? Or that it keeps screwing up the SS office cuz they keep trying to reissue it thinking surely the original holder is pushing up daisies by now.


Heck yeah, they tried to give his number to me when I was born because of that thinking.  

You got smack girl. I just might be smitten. LOL!


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

ndavis7 said:


> LOL. Lay-off the poor navy boys. They are forced to wear those.


They should be lucky. AIn't the 70s back in vogue??


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Ohhh she can smack alright :mg:  :teeth:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Ohhh she can smack alright :mg:  :teeth:


Only when asked to


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

She's likely to use a paddle though this weekend if asked.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> She's likely to use a paddle though this weekend if asked.




:mg: :wink: :secret: :zip: :angel:


----------



## ndavis7 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ivorytooth said:


> They should be lucky. AIn't the 70s back in vogue??


I've always hated the style, but yeah, amazingly it is. Just the thought of myself in bell-bottoms is hilarious.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah, there are no surviving pictures of me wearing them. I took care of that.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

They were/are nastyyyyyyyyyyy, cant believe we wore them  :sad: :thumbs_do


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> They were/are nastyyyyyyyyyyy, cant believe we wore them  :sad: :thumbs_do


You loved them and you know it. Prolly still have a pair hanging in the closet somewhere just waiting to make their comeback.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> They were/are nastyyyyyyyyyyy, cant believe we wore them  :sad: :thumbs_do


I still have some of those wide leg pants from the late 70s, early 80s that I can still wear.  Ever hear of James Jeans? LOL!  I last wore them at 17.


----------



## ndavis7 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ivorytooth said:


> Yeah, there are no surviving pictures of me wearing them. I took care of that.


LOL. Exactly. I don't believe the designers of bell-bottoms even _considered_ my body style when they built those.


----------



## tinbender (Jun 20, 2005)

i seem to attract the most women when i`m in my work clothes 

boots
dickies
white t shirt


----------



## PSEhunter (Jun 25, 2005)

i would have to say the sexiest thing i have ever had on me was my girlfriend


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

As a lot of you have already said---depends on the body. But a nice pair of tight fitting wranglers and a tight fitting t-shirt does wonders....... :shade:


----------



## hvymetalcowboy (Jun 18, 2005)

*what looks good on a man?*

That little cowgirl I met last night had a pretty interesting outfit on.Sort of cowgirl-goth-punk-badgirl all rolled up in one.OH-----MY----GOD!!!!Any way,Although I of course didn,t try the outfit on, it sure looked good on the floor the next morning!!! :shade: :cocktail: :zip:


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

PSEhunter said:


> i would have to say the sexiest thing i have ever had on me was my girlfriend


The sexiest thing I ever had on me was your girlfriend too.   

Just kidding. :beer: :cocktail:


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned BROWN CARHARTT OVERALLS. Woah. They are hot... although it only takes a second to ruin it if the guy doesn't smile.. The personality has to be right to complete the hotness


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

If you like the person in the clothes, it doesn't really matter what they're wearing. A t-shirt and combat shorts look mighty tasty if you've got the hots for the guy wearing them.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

When it comes to uniforms, nothing beats a Marine in his Dress Blues :thumbs_up 

Semper Fi :beer:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Scooter_SC said:


> When it comes to uniforms, nothing beats a Marine in his Dress Blues :thumbs_up
> 
> Semper Fi :beer:


Amen!!  Even though my current squeeze wears Army Green.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

This isn't the best example, but this is me in my dress blues many years ago.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> This isn't the best example, but this is me in my dress blues many years ago.


Very fetching, and you look ok, too, Scooter


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

You're too funny... But thanks!


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> When it comes to uniforms, nothing beats a Marine in his Dress Blues :thumbs_up
> 
> Semper Fi :beer:



I don't think any woman could argue that one.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> I don't think any woman could argue that one.


Unless you prefer another branch of the armed forces.


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

well, since I am a guy, the sexiest thing a guy can have on is some great arm candy! after all, I never look at the guy, but I certainly look at what He is wearing on His arm...I figure, the fatter the wallet, the better the candy..LOL


----------



## huntersangel32 (Jun 4, 2004)

Scooter_SC said:


> It sounds like you've gone country...



Country- is there any other way to go?

Southern boys always have my vote.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

huntersangel32 said:


> Country- is there any other way to go?
> 
> Southern boys always have my vote.


Gimme a Yankee any day


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Huntin4elk said:


> Maybe it is just me...........but when I'm in love, he can be in some old sweatpants and a t-shirt and I think he is sexy.


Isn't that true? I also think that, if you are in love with someone forever, that as you age, everyone else sees the ravages of time a lot more than you do. I look at my wife, and after almost 17 years of marriage, she still looks as beautiful and sexy to me as the day we met (of course, she doesn't think so!). But looking at friends, etc. over the same period of time, I can detect how much they have aged. 

I don't think love is blind, but it must be a helluva filter.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

I like your taste...  





huntersangel32 said:


> Country- is there any other way to go?
> 
> Southern boys always have my vote.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

BDHUNTR said:


> Isn't that true? I also think that, if you are in love with someone forever, that as you age, everyone else sees the ravages of time a lot more than you do. I look at my wife, and after almost 17 years of marriage, she still looks as beautiful and sexy to me as the day we met (of course, she doesn't think so!). But looking at friends, etc. over the same period of time, I can detect how much they have aged.
> 
> I don't think love is blind, but it must be a helluva filter.



Very sweet. And I have to agree.


----------



## Brown Girl (Jul 30, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> I don't think any woman could argue that one.


Gotta agree!! I love an officer in his dress whites too!!

I love a worn in, but not nasty, hat. One that just fits perfectly. Doesn't matter if it is a baseball cap, cowboy hat, just sexy. Perfect with a new white tee and some painter/cargo jeans, yummy. ( where is that drool smile)


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Brown Girl said:


> Gotta agree!! I love an officer in his dress whites too!!
> 
> I love a worn in, but not nasty, hat. One that just fits perfectly. Doesn't matter if it is a baseball cap, cowboy hat, just sexy. Perfect with a new white tee and some painter/cargo jeans, yummy. ( where is that drool smile)



Why does he have to be an officer? Enlisted guys don't look good in their dress uniforms? Hmmm?


----------



## Brown Girl (Jul 30, 2005)

I wasn't knocking enlisted, actually the sexiest are those that go from enlisted to officer, they just elude a confident that neither rank alone has. Hell, a man could be in a marching band uniform and be sexy to me!! :wink:


----------



## capin31 (Jul 14, 2005)

*southern boys!!!!!!*

A pair of tight fitting Wrangler jeans anyday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

capin31 said:


> A pair of tight fitting Wrangler jeans anyday!!!!!!!!!!


Woohoo....I agree!!!! :tongue:


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

I definately don't fit in with the woman on AT...no wranglers in my house....i'm a pretty boy when i'm not in the woods or riding my quad....nothing but Abercrombie and Fitch clothes and yes New Balance shoes


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

capin31 said:


> A pair of tight fitting Wrangler jeans anyday!!!!!!!!!!


YES MA'AM!!!!


----------



## ibochamp2003 (Nov 11, 2004)

*Im Not Bragging !!!!!!!*

But Im Starting To Look Pretty Good In This Red Hoyt Shirt!!


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

ibochamp2003 said:


> But Im Starting To Look Pretty Good In This Red Hoyt Shirt!!


Ahhhhh.....PICTURE would help. Of course the word hoyt on it, does lend a touch of class no matter what.


----------



## 3.0l (Jul 31, 2005)

well i got the body...

now i just need someone to take me shop'n lol


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

3.0l said:


> now i just need someone to take me shop'n


This from the man who freely admits to plucking his eyebrows.


----------



## 3.0l (Jul 31, 2005)

lol look i got a nibble! 

hahaha my idea of fashion to some is nill....but i also prefer bunker pants and a helmet to wranglers and a ballcap!


----------



## SweetShot (Aug 16, 2005)

*My Favorite Man*

I'll have to agree with those tight wrangler (cowboy cut w/ the patch) jeans, especially if he's got a nice bum. I also like a big belt buckle and a white t-shirt w/ cowboy boots. Just like MMM MMM GOOD.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

SweetShot said:


> I'll have to agree with those tight wrangler (cowboy cut w/ the patch) jeans, especially if he's got a nice bum. I also like a big belt buckle and a white t-shirt w/ cowboy boots. Just like MMM MMM GOOD.


real wranglers and a real, hard earned buckle, yes ma'am
 :thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Girl (Jul 30, 2005)

Matt Woodward said:


> I definately don't fit in with the woman on AT...no wranglers in my house....i'm a pretty boy when i'm not in the woods or riding my quad....nothing but Abercrombie and Fitch clothes and yes New Balance shoes


I like me a pretty boy too, just not one that is higher maintainence than me. I can't do the tight wrangler thing, just something wrong about the "outline"... ya'll know what I mean!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*

 
Hello All
Well I would halft to say a mans belt.It relates a lot about him.  

Unk the bewildered :angel:


----------



## sthrnsweetheart (Aug 27, 2005)

*I agree with the jeans and boots!*

Nothing sexier than a guy with nice fitting pair of jeans and boots, and also Carrhart overalls are hot on some guys also.Then I also agree with an earlier post that if the guy has an awesome smile and personality, who cares what he's wearing! hehehehe


----------



## kitkat (Sep 7, 2005)

The sexiest outfit on a man is a great cologne or aftershave. To me it doesn't matter what a guy is wearing as long as he smells good. It's when he walks by and you catch the scent that makes you want to follow him around. Uniforms, camo, wranglers, belts, cowboy boots and hat are just accessories not necessities! :cat:


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

What women want?

Forgive the hat head. But I forgot to put the cap back on after I pulled the boat out.... Doing 70 on the water tends to do bad things to the hat collection  

This was taken this past Sunday. Patiently waiting for Oct 15...


----------



## Cool Arrow (Jul 13, 2005)

how bout a flouresent orange coverall jumpsuit with STATE PRISONER" on the back ?


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

How about a blonde, brunette, or redhead? :tongue:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> How about a blonde, brunette, or redhead? :tongue:


Now come on....pick one for crying out loud.


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Matt Woodward said:


> I definately don't fit in with the woman on AT...no wranglers in my house....i'm a pretty boy when i'm not in the woods or riding my quad....nothing but Abercrombie and Fitch clothes and yes New Balance shoes


That is a good look too.

Any guy can look great, if they dance with their personality.


----------



## RangerMan (Sep 29, 2005)

I was think these two. Theyre my faves.
http://www.anniescostumes.com/robin7427mary7426.jpg
http://membres.lycos.fr/costumes/robin_hood.jpg


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

*?*

I was just wandering!!!! You always hear about the UPS man, milk man and the mail man. Whats wrong with the Pepsi man??? I feel left left out.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

3dbowmaster said:


> I was just wandering!!!! You always hear about the UPS man, milk man and the mail man. Whats wrong with the Pepsi man??? I feel left left out.


Probably because pepsi guys don't make "home" deliveries. :tongue: 

And darn good point.....there are an awful lot of good looking UPS drivers.....just don't know if any of them shoot a bow.

Besides whats the pepsi uniform look like. We need pics to get a better idea


----------



## kitkat (Sep 7, 2005)

Don't forget about the garbage man and the plumber.. :wink: A good lookin Dr. in a white coat, just as long as he leaves off the latex gloves ! :mg:


----------

